# Hyatt Northstar open dates trade out Hyatt Incline



## Carmel85 (May 15, 2009)

*Hyatt Northstar open dates trade out Hyatt Incline* 


Yes right now TODAY Hyatt Northstar is wide open so everybody that has summer dates booked at Hyatt Incline can now get in to the NEW Hyatt Northstar.


Please send me a PM if you are canceling you Hyatt Incline reservation to move to the NEW Hyatt Northstar this summer.

MANY MANY MANY summer dates June--September 

Grab them now before all of the Hyatt Northstar is gone!!!

Carmel85


----------



## calgal (May 15, 2009)

Where are the studios????

Also, it looks as though July weeks cost more  points than August. The clubhouse does not have a points chart for this resort. I assumed it would be the same as Incline.

Lastly, I would not switch out lakeside for Northstar during the summer.

Thanks for posting the alert. I am disappointed there were no studios, as I have a few points in LCUP to use up. Maybe they are using studios for promotional stays?


----------



## Denise L (May 15, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up!

What does one do at Northstar Lodge in the summer? I can see some dates that would work for us in a 2 bedroom.


----------



## Carmel85 (May 16, 2009)

FYI

There are ONLY 3 studios at Northstar !!!  If you want to play at Hyatt you will need points not just 1400 but at least 2000 or 2200.  NO Studios just like Hawaii when they open in about 5 years.

There is lots to do at Northstar in the summer they just do not have the lake but they have lakes on top of the resort with a little hike. Check out the Northstar website there is something always to do at Northstar.

You need to come here in the summer.

At least hyatt opened up some of the rooms this summer. Only a very very few rooms opened up in the winter like 6-10 total for about 20 total nights


*Enjoy Northstar this summer*

http://www.northstarattahoe.com/info/summer/summer_activities.asp


----------



## Carmel85 (May 16, 2009)

*Hyatt just open up Fall till Thanksgiving week (ski week)*     and some more summer weeks


----------



## calgal (May 16, 2009)

Thanks for the activities link. The geocaching sounds fun.
How many 2 br and 3BR are there? I assumed all of the 3BR were lockoffs into studio/2 BR, but if there are only 3 studios I must be wrong.
 Do you know if they are doing promo nights at Northstar?


----------



## Carmel85 (May 16, 2009)

calgal said:


> Thanks for the activities link. The geocaching sounds fun.
> How many 2 br and 3BR are there? I assumed all of the 3BR were lockoffs into studio/2 BR, but if there are only 3 studios I must be wrong.
> Do you know if they are doing promo nights at Northstar?



Im not sure total of 2 or 3 bedroom unit, I really do not know or care because I just book some nice mid week summer dates which is perfect.

I do know 100% for sure there are ONLY 3 Studios (3 bedroom lock offs)

Promo nights?  Sounds like you are looking for FREE nights?

*I personally would suggest anybody heading to Tahoe stop in and see,view ,touch the New Hyatt Northstar the rooms are the BEST around, TOP if the LINE.*


----------



## Denise L (May 20, 2009)

Those Northstar split stays are soooo tempting. I must stay in one of those villas soon.  I still see availability via Hyatt in 2 and 3 bedroom units for July and August.  If anyone has leftover Hyatt points for use in the Winter, just give me a holler, ha ha.

I really do need more points!  I did grab Incline...probably a summer week that someone cancelled to go to Northstar instead.  I've never been to North Shore during the summer. The beach sounds lovely!


----------



## benjaminb13 (May 22, 2009)

nothstar has incredible units. But incline is incline. Personally, Ive found there are  more things to do there.


----------

